# Free drawings!



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am doing drawing of your bettas, but they will be transformes into dogs! Please list the following characteristics-
Name of fish:
Breed of dog:
Collar tag item (optional):
Picture of fish:

Here are examples~
Chester, a sweet lab mix








Peeta, a firey shepard


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love dogs :-D please can I have one of these two

Name of fish: Igneel
Breed of dog: Doberman
Collar tag item : spiky collar
Eye color: yellow and purple
Picture of fish:









Name of fish: Ellis
Breed of dog: Springer Spaniel
Collar tag item : red collar
Eye color : Orange
Picture of fish:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I will work on these tommarow! Thanks for posting


----------

